# Question regarding character judgement



## Dino Bravo (Mar 10, 2011)

ladies and gents, 

Would you consider persuing a serious relationship with someone who are attacted to and have feeling for but know ealry in your relationship that:

1. When he/she was "single", they had a sexual relationship with a man (who was her teach and same age) knowing very well that he/she had a boyfriend/girlfriend the entire time and in a commited relationship. 

2. Before you found out this information about her she mentioned to you on a few occasions "I'm used to being the Other woman" 

Her explanations for her actions was that she was single and "didn't really like the person it was merely for sex and she felt lonley. "It was more like just to get laid"


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm gonna guess most men who respond will say no.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

"Used to being the other women" and sleeping with men she doesn't like implies low self esteem to me. I'm not a man but this wouldn't be okay to me. She also sounds selfish as in more concerned about her needs than how it affects others.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

No I wouldn't if you're looking for a serious committted relationship

On the other hand, if it's just for a roll in he hay, go for it!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

no she has poor morals and will most likly make a poor companion.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Didn't we cover this already?


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/50937-men-i-need-know-your-take.html


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

COGypsy said:


> Didn't we cover this already?
> 
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/50937-men-i-need-know-your-take.html


Yeah we did... Is this a different lady? Or still the same?


----------



## Dino Bravo (Mar 10, 2011)

I am a man, seriously.

I struggle with this because although I believe she may not have sound morals (she even told me this when we first met), she makes me feel good and is a very sweet girl. I really enjoy spending time with her.

Although I dont think I can ever have a "serious" relationship with her as far as values and morals go, why does it upset me to even consider the possibility of her being with anyone else.

I mean I know that nobody is perfect but I also told myself that I would never settle like I did before.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

there was a whole huge thread discussing this exact same thing.what's the point of making a new thread?not getting the answers you wanted to hear?


----------

